# I love this dog's hairdo



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Love the braids! It looks so chic! I'm definately going to let Chloe's ears grow long to do this








http://happytailpets.com/product_details.asp?ItemID=367


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That is adorable... I love it, makes me wish I had a girl ...











Really Cute,
Andrea~


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That is too cute.







I emailed the picture to my groomer and told her I wanted Sugar's ears braided next time I come in.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmmmm! i'm not too sure about that







but thats just me. If you like it then go for it


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, I think theyre adorable! I wouldnt keep it like that all the time but its fun to do something different every now and then!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh why do I have to have a boy? I grew Linus' hair out to have a pony on the top...but I had to make a deal with my boyfriend. He wore the pony for a month or so, and it was so adorable. 

So Linus is due for a haircut sometime in the next few weeks. I promised my boyfriend that he'd get a mohawk from head to tail! I'm crossing my fingers for it to be cute. I'll definitely have to post pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it's cute. I would consider it for Catcher... I don't care if he's a boy!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Oh why do I have to have a boy? I grew Linus' hair out to have a pony on the top...but I had to make a deal with my boyfriend. He wore the pony for a month or so, and it was so adorable.
> 
> So Linus is due for a haircut sometime in the next few weeks. I promised my boyfriend that he'd get a mohawk from head to tail! I'm crossing my fingers for it to be cute. I'll definitely have to post pics![/B]



This is the first post I have seen from you here. Didn't I know you from "another forum"? Oh, okay, I'll just go ahead and say that nasty word - MO!!!!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

That is so adorable!!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow!! I've never seen braids before. Do you think they'd drive em nuts??? I'd have to buy a hat too, to complete the look. It's a good thing I'm working all summer leading up to Emma's homecoming... I will have NO money by October!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I JUST GOT TO DO BRAIDS IN MATILDA'S EARS. HER EARS ARIEN'T LONG ENOUGH BUT I JUST GOT TO TRY IT.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> I JUST GOT TO DO BRAIDS IN MATILDA'S EARS. HER EARS ARIEN'T LONG ENOUGH BUT I JUST GOT TO TRY IT.[/B]



Paula, we want to see pics....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Bella Mia's hair is long enough I am gonna try that tomorrow. Thank you for telling us about it.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a hard enough time getting them to be still for the their top knots...I doubt very much they would be very happy with me to make them sit there while I braid their ears.









Though....I agree....it is a cute look.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how cute is that????

Adorable!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my goodness...that is too cute!!! I love it!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> Oh my goodness...that is too cute!!! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried braiding *Tink's* hair about a year ago. I had a really hard time and it didn't look very good. I thought it would be easy for me as I have had alot of experience braiding my daughter's (and her dance friends) long hair for dance competitions and other performances for 12 yrs. Well, I sure was wrong! I found when I braided down to the end of *Tink's* hair that the hair was too thin to put a band around with out it falling out. I think I must have seen the same picture on that website and thought it was cute. Maybe I will have to try again.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Tooooo Cute!! I have never done Kissi's ears but I always braid her tail when we go to the beach because with the wind blowing "pottie time" is much cleaner this way. The first couple of times I braided it she looked at me like I was crazy but now I actually think she likes it...I always put a colorful scrunchy at the end to match the bow in her hair!!
Linda


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I think the braids are adorable and I like Kissi's Mom's idea of doing her tail too. Shotzi's ears aren't quite long enough. I wonder if it would work if I french braided in her top knot hair into it?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Carla...I tried french braiding Kissi's topknot hair too...I thought it would give her head a break from the band and barrettes but she wouldn't sit still for me...she is usually pretty good about having her hair done but I guess I was too slow.
Linda


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

PG says, "Absolutely no way are you going to do that to me, I'm a tough guy so I want the dreadlocks look. Oh and a crocheted multi-coloured cap to hide the 'locks under when I'm in public."








I, on the other hand, think it looks cute


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think the braids look adorable, and girls, look at how many macho guys on their Harleys have their hair braided, it can be a guy thing too, but I know if I did that to Scooby, hubby would disown me. Sadly his ears are too short for me to try it otherwise I would for sure have a go just for fun..


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, I tried braiding Paris' ear last night and her hair isn't thick enough at the end. She wasn't real thrilled with it anyway.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=223950
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Tooooo Cute!! I have never done Kissi's ears but I always braid her tail when we go to the beach because with the wind blowing "pottie time" is much cleaner this way. The first couple of times I braided it she looked at me like I was crazy but now I actually think she likes it...I always put a colorful scrunchy at the end to match the bow in her hair!!
> Linda[/B]










Cheryle, I tried to do Matilda's ears, her hair isn't long enough







but I will try next month, eventually I will get it braided








Kissi's mom, Thanks for the idea, I will braid her tail, if she doen't have a fit first. I will take a pic.
Matilda you are not being abused, just groomed


----------

